# used cars



## john42 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dont want to get ripped off . Best places to find a good second hand car , anyone .?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

john42 said:


> Dont want to get ripped off . Best places to find a good second hand car , anyone .?


in Hondon de las Nieves?

hopefully someone local will be able to help

second hand cars are much more expensive than you would expect here, though


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We had thread about this a couple of weeks ago - some useful advice there, if you do a search.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heres one 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...in/79564-used-car-dealers.html?highlight=cars

Jo xxxx


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

You can check the listings anywhere, the venue doesnt matter. Private sales can be as groovy as purchases from dealerships - just make sure to pay a guestor a tiny little sum to check for a legal ripoff (ownership, debts in the car) and someone with mechanical skills to check if the car is actually sound.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Morten said:


> You can check the listings anywhere, the venue doesnt matter. Private sales can be as groovy as purchases from dealerships - just make sure to pay a guestor a tiny little sum to check for a legal ripoff (ownership, debts in the car) and someone with mechanical skills to check if the car is actually sound.



Yes, thats the important bit

Jo xxx


----------



## john42 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks very much for all your help.


----------

